# I just can't cope anymore



## Inneedofsupport (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't cope with or accept the fact I will never get my second child. I keep begging people to help me but no one does. my best friend has just announced she is pregnant with her second. She fell pregnant instantly again. It is the straw that has broken the camal's back. I can't take anymore. This is destroying my life and I can't see how to make it any better. What can I do?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

didnt want to read and run. sending virtual   to you. 
are you able to expand a little more as to why you wont get a second child. fully understand if you ca t as its too painful. 
keep talking on here, maybe it will help.
thinking of you
Jade xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

you can, and you know that you can as you are a great warrior, who never give up. Stay positive


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Big hugs


----------



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

I can totally sympathise with you, me and my husband have been ttc #2 for nearly 3yrs. It's seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant which just makes it so much harder. It's so hard to not to think about it all the time, all I hear is just stop thinking about it and it will happen! Easier said that done! 
All I can say is stay strong and I know sometimes it isn't easy, my best friend got pregnant with #2 not long after I suffered a mmc and I thought I was going to crack up! But it does get easier. 
Try and find someone you can vent to I've found talking to my oh helps or writting my feelings down, you are definitely not alone in how you're feeling.
Big hugs


----------



## Hope87 (Jul 26, 2016)

U r not alone. While ttc #2 for 7 years almost all of my friends, family members and work mates have had babies (some are even on #3) and ive never even had a BFP in that time. Best friend just announced her baby news last week adding how miserable she is because it happened so fast after coming off the pill! If only i had her problems. Sending you a virtual hug x


----------

